# Is this assumption wrong



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

So if you don't ovulate when you are nursing does this mean you will be fertile for a longer period of time, say into your 40's. Just curious. To me it makes sense if you aren't wasting your eggs that those eggs would be preserved


----------



## rachel81 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunatly not, as I understand it. As you age your eggs age, and old eggs are less fertile than young ones. So it's not a question of running out of eggs, but using them before their "expiration date".


----------



## aah5 (Apr 24, 2007)

It won't make you fertile for longer.
You're born with more eggs than you could ever possibly 'use up' in the number of times you ovulate. Menopause doesn't come because you run out of eggs, it comes because your hormones change.


----------

